
What should I do to get hired by Facebook/Google? - FahadUddin92
I am an average PHP and front end developer with   3 years of experience. I want to take a year to dedicate myself to learn skills required to land a job at Google&#x2F;Facebook. How should I proceed?
======
Eridrus
Getting hired by FB/Gogle/etc is roughly a 2 step process:

\- get past resume screening to the phone screen

\- do well in your interviews

The first part can be done in a bunch of ways, including having interesting
projects on your resume or getting a referred by a current employee.

The second question is largely things that are covered by the book "Cracking
the Coding Interview". People report that studying this book and related
online resources for a month or so is enough to do well in the interview
process.

I don't really know how they review resumes, but you should apply to some jobs
to see if you can get a phone interview; if you do, then all you really need
is to do well in your interviews.

~~~
FahadUddin92
Thanks. My resume got reviewed by Gayle who is the writer of cracking the
coding interview in 2013. [https://www.quora.com/How-does-this-resume-sound-
for-a-job-a...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-this-resume-sound-for-a-job-at-
a-Silicon-Valley-company-like-Google-Microsoft-etc)

~~~
Eridrus
Have you tried sending your resume in yet? If you haven't, you really should.

Also, if you are not getting through at the resume screening stage, but feel
like you can crack the interviews, consider using a middleman like
interviewing.io or TripleByte. Google doesn't seem to use these, but FB does,
and a bunch of smaller high profile companies do, so that may be a useful
path.

Also, consider that companies can be pretty stupid about their recruiting
(because they do get so many resumes) and focus on things like the companies
you've worked at before, so it may be useful to work at another respected
company for a little bit and then try again.

If getting interviews isn't an issue: study up on CTCI, and depending on
seniority "design interview" questions (which tend to be, how well do you know
software end-to-end).

Also, don't get hung up on these companies, they're certainly good places to
work, but they're not the only good places to work.

